

Brain Freeze: The Science of Procrastination (And How to Fight Back) - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2014/03/27/brain-freeze-science-procrastination-smart-brains/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=profeed&utm_reader=feedly

======
ccallebs
This is one of the better articles I've read regarding procrastination. It
echoes a point that really hit home for me when reading recently[1] -- you
don't have to FEEL like doing something to actually do it. This is something I
was guilty of.

I would wait until I was in the "zone" before starting work on a personal
project or tackling a big task at work. Now, I can recognize when I'm doing
that and subsequently avoid it.

[1] The Antidote - Happiness for People Who Can't Stand Positive Thinking (I
recommend this book heartily)

~~~
Betelgeuse90
Right with ya brother.

Wonderful article, really helped me see my own behavior in a different light.
Hopefully good changes will ensue.

~~~
andreafrancis
Glad you liked it! Wishing you the best with trying to implement the small
changes :) (representing author of the piece!)

